# Juvie Tegu sexing question



## Mario (Jun 27, 2019)

Good morning,

I have two 10 month Tegus and I decided to try and sex. The big one I thought was a male because of some Jowl I felt around and did not feel a "BB" on it at all, on my smaller one I thought was a female I felt around and on one side I felt a little nub (guessing that's the BB everyone talk about) but did not feel it on the other side. Is it possible that only one is mature enough to be felt?


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 27, 2019)

Please post good side shots of the lizard and clear close up of the vent area. Will take a crack at it.


----------



## Mario (Aug 8, 2019)

Ok it took awhile but I have finally been able to get my tegus comfortable enough to allow me to pick them up and take pictures. Sorry for taking so long to post but I did not want to take a step back in the trust I was building.

I think female














This one I think is male








Pleased to here your comments/ thoughts.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 8, 2019)

Hi Mario,
I think you are correct on both of them


----------



## Debita (Aug 9, 2019)

Wow - good photos


----------



## Walter1 (Aug 11, 2019)

Debita said:


> Wow - good photos


I agree. Made sexing them easy.


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Aug 11, 2019)

I agree


----------



## Mario (Aug 13, 2019)

Thanks guys, sadly these guys are coming up on one year and I had made major progress. I was able to take them out without a problem but 3 days of tong feeding them hopper mice in their enclosure that were leftover from my weekly ball python baby feeding they are extra aggressive. I been hanging in there through the bites but these guys are coming up at a year old and it's starting to hurt. I think I will never feed in the enclosure again and will need to start wearing gloves.


----------

